# New Noreve Cover!



## Chris W (Aug 17, 2009)

I bit the bullet and ordered Black Tradition Noreve cover for my Kindle DX. While I appreciate looking at other folks' skins, I'm a simple person, and enjoy reading my Kindle naked. In fact, my current case is the Belkin neoprene case, so I've been holding my Kindle free of anything while reading for 3 months now. But After lots of research, and one trial of a case I didn't like (The M-Edge Executive Jacket), I decided that if I was spending almost $500 for the device, $75 for a good case was a reasonable investment as well.
The best part is that I ordered it last night, they shipped it today, and it's scheduled to arrive on Thursday! Looking forward to reporting my first impressions.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase, Chris!  Be sure to let us know how you like it.  Pictures are good, we like pictures!

Betsy


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Congrats on the purchase, Chris! Be sure to let us know how you like it. Pictures are good, we like pictures!
> 
> Betsy


Yes, I agree!
I hope you like your Noreve. I have one for the K2 and love it so much. It's protected my Kindle from more than a couple of bumps.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Grats!


----------



## m&amp;m (Mar 14, 2009)

I hope your cover arrives quickly and that you absolutely love it.  I went through several covers before I found my Noreve.  I LOVE that cover.  The leather feels great, and I think it protects the Kindle while offering a small footprint.  I was shocked at how small the cover was when I opened it- I was using an M-edge prodigy cover, which seemed huge in comparison!


----------



## Chris W (Aug 17, 2009)

Still watching the shipping progress on the UPS website! Scheduled to arrive tomorrow, I'm giddy with anticipation.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Congrats on your Noreve, They are great covers.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

WOWOW!  Supercool, superfast!!


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Congratulations, Chris.  I have the exact same cover, and I love it.  I own 4 covers and the others are gathering dust for the time being.  I'm impressed with the speed your order was handled.  Mine took 20 days from order to delivery.

Enjoy.  You're making your KDX very happy.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I have the same one, on my DX 
I love it, once I went Noreve, I could never go back


----------



## lmk2045 (Jun 21, 2009)

MineKinder said:


> I have the same one, on my DX
> I love it, once I went Noreve, I could never go back


Ditto plus one for K2.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 17, 2009)

Okay, I got the cover today (pictures later tonight or tomorrow after I download photos from my camera). What an amazing product. First of all, the rail system is amazing. My DX feels like it was built for the cover, instead of the other way around. The magnetic closure system is great to keep the cover closed, so no tabs get in the way. Plus, it keeps the cover open and folded around back to back as well. One thing I'm curious about, is why the inside front cover has pockets for SD cards. I'm also going to be glad to put in a card in the holder signifying ownership (not that I ever let my beauty out of sight!).
My biggest surprise is the weight of the Kindle combined with the cover. It's still less than an average hard cover book, but it did take a little getting used to after using my DX naked since I got it.
Overall, two thumbs up! (I'd give it four thumbs up, but I've only got two to give.)


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Glad you like it so much!  I am loving my K2 Noreve in blue, can't imagine using another cover now!


----------



## ZSP (Jul 21, 2009)

I look forward to seeing your new cover.  I've had my KDX for almost one month now, sans any accessories/covers/cases.  It's all so confusing


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Chris W said:


> One thing I'm curious about, is why the inside front cover has pockets for SD cards.


Noreve Customer Service has said they included the SD card slots for the convenience of people who have one of the many devices that use them. (There was space available, so why not?)

I'm glad you like your new cover. I have several and enjoy them all very much.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Can't wait to see the cover.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 17, 2009)

Okay everybody, I posted photos on my Posterous site. Click below to read some further musings and see my new favorite possession.

http://chriswestergaard.posterous.com/kindle-dx-cover


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Looks great, Chris!


----------



## chynna16 (Sep 18, 2009)

WOW this is good to here


----------

